# Unverständliche Abhängigkeiten von Gnome

## TheSmallOne

Bisher benutze ich eigentlich KDE, aber da ich ein bißchen Zeit zu viel habe spielte ich mit dem Gedanken mal Gnome auszuprobieren, um die beiden mal zu vergleichen.

Nun habe ich jedoch in der Ausgabe eines 

```
 emerge -pvt gnome 
```

 ein paar Abhängigkeiten entdeckt, bei denen ich nicht wirklich verstehe, warum diese benötigt werden.

Als da wären:

OpenSSH - Wozu ist es denn nötig ausgerechnet OpenSSH zu installieren? Das bessere SSH tut es doch wohl genauso. Und überhaupt, wieso blockt das installierte SSH Paket eigentlich nicht die Installation von OpenSSH, wie es umgekehrt der Fall ist? Schließlich dürften die beiden sich ja wohl bei den Programmnamen in die Quere kommen.

Mozilla - Auch hier frag ich mich, warum es ausgerechnet der komplette Mozilla sein muß. So wie ich das sehe wird es als Abhängigkeit für einen Webbrowser benötigt, sollte da der Firefox nicht bereits ausreichen?

PAM - Wieso braucht gdm denn PAM? Der kdm von KDE kommt doch auch ohne zurecht... Genaugenommen verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wozu man PAM eigentlich braucht; die "normale" Authentifizierung ist doch absolut ausreichend.

Mir scheint, allein wenn ich mir diese eigenartigen Abhängigkeiten ansehe dann werde ich wohl doch darauf verzichten Gnome mal auszuprobieren, dennoch würden mich die Hintergründe interessieren.

----------

## misterjack

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenSSH
> 
> Mozilla
> ...

 

OpenSSH

keine Ahnung

Mozilla

Ephany basiert auf Mozilla

PAM

gnome hat selbstverständlich seinen eigenen loginmanager: gdm

probier mal:

```
emerge -pvt gnome-base/gnome-light
```

----------

## Tobiking

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Bisher benutze ich eigentlich KDE, aber da ich ein bißchen Zeit zu viel habe spielte ich mit dem Gedanken mal Gnome auszuprobieren, um die beiden mal zu vergleichen.
> 
> Nun habe ich jedoch in der Ausgabe eines 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe mich damals auch gewundert was gnome für Abhängigkeiten hat. Vor allem xine usw. was ich eigentlich nach und nach installieren wollte. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, es gibt neben gnome noch gnome-light im Portage. Gnome enthält ne menge kram wie ebend ephany und totem und und und. Gnome-Light ist das basis packet mit dem notwendigsten das man braucht. Bei OpenSSH bin ich mir nicht sicher aber auf jeden fall fällt mozilla weg wenn man sowiso firefox nutzen will.

Gnome kann man also mit kde+kdegames+kdedu usw. vergleichen während gnome-light dann kdebase entspricht.

----------

## Deever

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Das bessere SSH tut es doch wohl genauso.

 Das bessere SSH?

 *Quote:*   

> Genaugenommen verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wozu man PAM eigentlich braucht; die "normale" Authentifizierung ist doch absolut ausreichend.

 Nun, für ein reines Desktopsystem ohne Netzwerk (direkt am Internet) ist PAM wohl nicht nötig, aber anderseits auch nicht störend? Aber bereits wenn auf selbigem System z.B. eine MySQL-Datenbank läuft, kann man es sich überlegen, darüber zu authentifiziern zwecks Erweiterbarkeit. Auch skaliert PAM wesentlich besser als eine Lösung mit zentraler /etc/{passwd,group,shadow} über NIS! Ich jedenfalls baue meine Systeme immer mit PAM-Unterstützung, selbst erstere genannte.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Anarcho

Das "bessere" SSH würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren?!

----------

## Chrystalsky

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  net-misc/openssh
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.9_p1-r2
> ...

 

*greetz*

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozilla
> 
> Ephany basiert auf Mozilla

 

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber es handelt sich hier doch um einen Webbrowser, oder nicht? Und da nehme ich mal an, dass das was benötigt wird in erster Linie die Gecko-Engine aus dem Mozilla ist. Nun ist diese Engine ja nicht nur im kopletten Mozilla drin, sondern auch z.B. im Firefox. M.E. sollte also "Irgendein gecko-basiertes Mozilla-Produkt" ausreichen.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> PAM
> 
> gnome hat selbstverständlich seinen eigenen loginmanager: gdm

 

Sag' ich ja... aber mich interessiert hier, warum dieser unbedingt pam braucht, während alle anderen Loginmanager auch mit einem pam-losen System bestens zurechtkommen.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nun, für ein reines Desktopsystem ohne Netzwerk (direkt am Internet) ist PAM wohl nicht nötig, aber anderseits auch nicht störend?

 

Naja, das mit dem störend ist so eine Sache; es macht das ganze komplexer und "komplexer" ist oft auch fehleranfälliger, da man leichter den Überblick verliert.

----------

## amne

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das "bessere" SSH würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren?!

 

Vielleicht sowas wie das gute Linux.  :Wink: 

TheSmallOne: Ist zwar nicht die eigentliche Frage, aber emerge gnome-light ist vermutlich das was du suchst.

Wegen openssh: Was sagt emerge -pvt gnome?

----------

## hoschi

epiphany 2.0 wird scheinbar auf firefox basieren, wobei es natürlich einfach wäre gleich einen browser auf basis von gecko zu machen...na ja

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *amne wrote:*   

> Wegen openssh: Was sagt emerge -pvt gnome?

 

Nun, unter anderem sagt es:

```
[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.8.2  -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -hal 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.0.2-r1  -debug 2,701 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2  -X509 -chroot -debug +ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -nocxx -pam (-selinux) -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static +tcpd 0 kB 

...

(hier geht es weiter)

```

Was mich dabei wundert ist, dass openssh nicht durch das installierte SSH geblockt wird... wenn ich den Merge nun ausführen würde hätte ich plötzlich beide SSHs installiert, und beim nächsten Update bekäme ich wohl die Meldung, das OpenSSH das normale SSH blockiert.

----------

## Gentoonie

Für mich macht es zum Beispiel keinen Sinn Mozilla und Epiphany zu installieren, da ich beide NIE benutzen würde. Aber man kann umgehen dass die Packete installiert werden indem man sich ein package.provided file zulegt. Im falle von Mozilla und epiphany macht das keine probleme sie auszulassen, der rest von Gnome compiliert weiter durch ohne fehler.

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8

media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8

net-www/mozilla-1.7.5-r1

net-www/epiphany-1.6.0-r2

```

Das war jetzt der Auszug aus meinem File. Du kannst die Packetnamen ja entsprechend anpassen.

----------

## amne

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich dabei wundert ist, dass openssh nicht durch das installierte SSH geblockt wird... wenn ich den Merge nun ausführen würde hätte ich plötzlich beide SSHs installiert, und beim nächsten Update bekäme ich wohl die Meldung, das OpenSSH das normale SSH blockiert.

 

Ich denke das wäre einen Bugreport wert (sofern es nicht schon einen dazu gibt).

 *Gentoonie wrote:*   

> Für mich macht es zum Beispiel keinen Sinn Mozilla und Epiphany zu installieren, da ich beide NIE benutzen würde. Aber man kann umgehen dass die Packete installiert werden indem man sich ein package.provided file zulegt. Im falle von Mozilla und epiphany macht das keine probleme sie auszulassen, der rest von Gnome compiliert weiter durch ohne fehler.
> 
> 

 

Ich würde trotzdem gnome-light empfehlen, ist weniger Gefrickel. Poste es nur nochmal da es anscheinend ein bisschen untergegangen ist.

----------

## TheSmallOne

[quote="amne"] *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich dabei wundert ist, dass openssh nicht durch das installierte SSH geblockt wird... wenn ich den Merge nun ausführen würde hätte ich plötzlich beide SSHs installiert, und beim nächsten Update bekäme ich wohl die Meldung, das OpenSSH das normale SSH blockiert.

 

Ich denke das wäre einen Bugreport wert (sofern es nicht schon einen dazu gibt).

Hm, wo finde ich denn die Mailadresse der zuständigen Person?

Und muß ich das dann eher an die Person richten, die fürs OpenSSH ebuild verantwortlich ist, oder derjenige, der für SSH da ist?

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde einfach nen neuen bug auf bugs.gentoo.org aufmachen.

Aber was ist denn nun an net-misc/ssh besser als an OpenSSH  :Question: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich würde einfach nen neuen bug auf bugs.gentoo.org aufmachen.

 

Hm, mir scheint da muß ichmich zu anmelden... da habe ich eigentlich keine Lust zu.

Gibt es keine normalen Mailadressen, an die man Bugs schicken kann? Irgedjemand sollte doch bei jedem ebuild die Verantwortung trage (halte ich zumindest für besser so).

 *Quote:*   

> Aber was ist denn nun an net-misc/ssh besser als an OpenSSH 

 

Nunja, es gibt mehrere Gründe, warum ich lieber diesen Client verwende. Zum einen wäre da z.B. die Tatsache, dass es der Client von denen ist, die SSH erst erfunden haben und sich daher m.E. wesentlich besser mit den Feinheiten des Protokolls auskennen (Ich finde z.B. auch das original PGP von Phil Zimmer man besser, oder "Relativitätstheorie" von Einstein  :Wink: ).

Desweiteren ist die Konfiguration wesentlich übersichtlicher. Während OpenSSH einfach alle Konfigurationsoptionen zusammenwirft gibt es beim Chlient von SSH.com die Trennung nach Protokoll Version 1 und 2. Beim Übergang auf die Version 2 wurden dann auch ein paar sinnvolle Änderungen an den Konfigurationsdateien eingebracht, das betrifft vorallem die Dateien mit den Schlüsseln: Während in der Version 1 (und auch noch bei OpenSSH) alle Schlüssel am Stück in eine Datei geschrieben wurden - was ziemlich unübersichtlich ist - hat bei SSH2 jeder Schlüssel seine eigene Datei und wird nur noch mit einem Eintrag referenziert; so lässt sich ein Schlüssel schnell mal temporär sperren ohne die Übersicht zu verlieren.

Und da ich Nichts sehe, dass OpenSSH gegenüber SSH2 als Vorteil verbuchen könnte, bleibe ich nunmal lieber bei SSH2.

----------

## Anarcho

War ja auch kein Vorwurf sondern lediglich Interesse.

Aber ich bin mit OpenSSH eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Und nur weil sie das "erfunden" haben, heisst es nicht das der Client besser wäre.

Wenn man mal überlegt das Samba teilweise mehr kann er als ein MS Server...

----------

## amne

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Ich würde einfach nen neuen bug auf bugs.gentoo.org aufmachen. 
> 
> Hm, mir scheint da muß ichmich zu anmelden... da habe ich eigentlich keine Lust zu.
> 
> Gibt es keine normalen Mailadressen, an die man Bugs schicken kann? Irgedjemand sollte doch bei jedem ebuild die Verantwortung trage (halte ich zumindest für besser so).

 

Kurzfassung: Bugreport wird erstellt, die sogennanten Bug-Wrangler sehen sich den Bug an und weisen sie einer Herd oder einem spezifischen Developer zu. Ansonsten würden Bugs ständig an der falschen Stelle landen und dort vergessen werden. Weiters kann man so nach offenen und gelösten Bugs suchen usw. Mit Emails an den zuständigen Developer ist leider bei einem Projekt dieser Grösse nichts nachvollziehbares mehr zu machen.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [..] gibt es beim Chlient von SSH.com die Trennung nach Protokoll Version 1 und 2. 

 

Vielleicht liege ich hier falsch, aber Protokoll 1 sollte man meines Wissens nach nicht mehr verwenden da unsicher (Man in the middle attacks, etc). Könnte zwar sein, dass hier nur openssh betroffen ist, ich glaube aber, dass es sich hier um eine Designschwäche des Protokolls handelt.

----------

